# Email from George with Side Dish Results and PIcs



## wittdog (Oct 2, 2008)

This was a email from George
To all teams from the KCBS comp 
This is a temporary link to download a pdf copy of the side dish results, which you did not get at the awards ceremony. http://homepage.mac.com/gtbiii/FileSharing5.html 
Please send me an email if you have any problems. The file is zipped but most of you should have no problem. 
This is a link to see the top 20 teams overall & in each of the KCBS categories. http://www.oinktoberfest.com/results.html 
This is a link to some pictures: http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u179 ... mview=grid 
Please send complaints, criticism, suggestions, accolades or just plain comments to me at this return address. I thank you all for what turned out to be probably the best Oinktoberfest of them all. Looking forward to next year already. Hope to hear from some of you. 
George

Oinktoberfest 2008 
Smoke 'n Blues 
Sept. 26 - 28 
http://www.oinktoberfest.com
Adventures in Cooking 
First there was Heat then there was Cooking 
10189 Main St 
Clarence NY 14031 
716/759-4328 
http://www.adventuresinheat.com


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 2, 2008)

Who is George? Thanks.

bigwheel


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 2, 2008)

George sells $5 ice to Uncle Bubba.


----------



## atruckerswife (Oct 2, 2008)

I like George, he is awesome,


----------

